# Knicks @ Nets - Preseason Game # 1



## 29380

*LETS GET IT ON!!!!*


----------



## ChosenFEW

melo has a bum knee i heard. hoepfully it wasn't anything serious


----------



## 29380

He just hyperextended it on an Iman screen in practice it is nothing serious.


----------



## Blue

:yay:


----------



## 29380

Game is going to be on NBATV @2:00pm.


----------



## Truknicksfan

I for one can not wait!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW

yup, not liking TD... we need to pick up a pg later on in the season


----------



## 29380

Landry and TD need to come off the bench, Landry is not a 2 and Toney should not be a starting PG. This game needs more Shump.


----------



## 29380

Bibby with the wide open 3 to end the 3rd Qt. 69-66


----------



## 29380

Renaldo Balkman with 20 points and MVP chants.


----------



## ChosenFEW

shumpert is def NBA ready.


----------



## 29380

ChosenFEW said:


> shumpert is def NBA ready.


Would not be surprised if he is starting by Christmas.


----------



## 29380

Iman Shumpert 24 min 16 pts/2 reb/2 stl/2 ast .545 FG% .333 3FG%


----------

